# 12 US Data Centers Hosting Foreign Government Spyware



## DomainBop (Mar 13, 2014)

> Canada's Citizen Lab has added to its record of uncovering government snooping using Hacking Team's software, has dropped a bombshell: it's accused 12 American data centres of hosting clients deploying the spyware...
> 
> In its latest report, _Hacking Team's US Nexus_, Citizen Lab* says there are 114 servers in America, in at least a dozen data centres, that are part of RCS (Remote Control Software) circuits....
> 
> ...


http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/03/06/hacking_team_snoopware_found_on_us_servers/

the original report and list of US data centers: https://citizenlab.org/2014/02/hacking-teams-us-nexus/


----------



## William (Mar 13, 2014)

Exagerated as always with Citizenlab.

This governments buy with normal (either real or made up) identities in this countries normal services with the ISP (mainly VPS) that act as reverse connect proxies.

Source: We were on the last list, and i know that from comparing customer data

Further Poland does not even run HT RCS, it's not legal in Europe - That is more likely one of the hacked copies.


----------



## tchen (Mar 14, 2014)

I for one, as a Canadian apologize for the sensationalist dribble quite a few of my fellow countymen drop as turds for The Register to pick up.


----------



## peterw (Mar 14, 2014)

Oh god!


----------



## sv01 (Mar 14, 2014)

news from few days ago

I'm shock because Linode one of them. Poor linode


Their name-and-shame list
love theregister


----------



## joepie91 (Mar 14, 2014)

Huh. Seems like Inception Hosting is also on the list.


----------

